

Tell HN: The iphone app Hacker News is broken, and it's not even free - Maro

Comments display like usernames, points is broken.<p>To the author: please fix it or remove it from the app store.
======
aw3c2
This is not the place for shouting in the woods. Mail the author directly:
<http://michaelgrinich.com/hackernews/contact.php>

------
DrJokepu
Which one? There's a single app in the App Store with the name "Hacker News"
and that works perfectly for me. What do you mean it's broken? How is it
broken?

~~~
Maro
All comments are displayed as "0 points by link"

------
Maro
There's also one called news:yc, that's pretty good (using it right now), but
comment scores are broken.

